# my 3yo ate a marble HELP!



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

ok, he got into big bros toys and ate a stainless steele marble. it was small enough not to choke him at all, and it should be small enough to pass right through, i hope. how long is it safe to wait b4 seeing a doc? he doesnt have one right now (see my FYT thread if you know a good FL doc! LOL), and i am scared to go to the ER. they just call dcf too much 'round here.

our diet is all whole foods, he has very regular BM's, maybe 2-3/day. i know it can take a few days to work through the bowels. this happened yesterday (monday). should i load him up on fiber to help it through?

please, if you are a doc or nurse, respond! i know there are some on mdc, i'd love your advice. or if you are just a mom with a goat for a child, tell me your btdt!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

ack!!!!

As long as he is still bale to eat comfortably, just stay at home and wait it out. It can take up to 2 weeks to pass through completely, but it sounds as though your marnle will pass more quickly than that! I would worry and get him to the office for an xray only if he is having trouble eating and/or vomiting - both would come with stomach pain, not subtle. Otherwise, keep checking those dipes/toilet!

I am a pediatrician, and this is what I would tell you if DS was sitting in my office happily playing . . . .

Andrea
mom to Greta 3/14/02


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

thank you andrea! i feel more comfy now waiting it out. would you say that in 2 wks if i haven't seen it, and its found on xray that it will have to be cut out? is that a laproscopic (is that the right term?) procedure, or do they have to cut 'em open?

please don't be offended, but i'm a second opinion kinda mom, so anyone else who would like to add their .02 is welcome...


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I am not a doctor nor do I play one on TV...

but, IMO, if you have to swallow something a bitty little marble seems like a good choice. No sharp edges, etc.

When my brother swallowed a coin at about 18 months old, the Dr. just had my mom look for it. She did. Everything was fine.

Good luck. I think you've got the worse end of the deal having to find it, though!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

DS1 ate a 1 1/4 inch mechanics bolt when he was 3. We had to go in for X-rays 4 days in a row to make sure it wasn't causing damage as it came out (it had a pointed end). We felt like the worst parents EVER, but the dr said that they have at least one child a week who swallowed something (usually marbles or coins). When the screw finally came out my grandma was kind enough to search for it as I was 9 months pg & she was afraid I might throw up! :LOL FTR, DS was fine.









AmiBeth


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks. i feel better. i just told a friend of mine, and she told me of someone she knows who has a 2yo dd who has swallowed the little glass stones that go in floral arrangements several times, and they always come out fine.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

I ate a penny as a child and it came out fine. DD ate a muffin wrapper a few months ago (you should've seen me freaking over THAT :LOL) and it came out in 24 hours. I think it's rare to find a child that doesn't eat at least something.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

My now 10 yr old swallowed a round post end from her bed - they have all been removed - when she was 6. It is about the size of a marble, a little bigger. I called the ped, they told me to wait it out but a week later I still had not found it so we had to go in for xrays. It was gone so I obviously missed it when I was checking, I was pregnant at the time so I probably missed it while I was gagging and running for the other bathroom







Kids, they'll cause you to go grey in no time flat! :LOL


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

I'll second what has already been said - if your child is happy and not in pain then wait it out! My dh ate everything when he was little and his mum is a mid wife ... she said she was always digging thru his nappies for the foreign object. Some kids are goats .. as you said. Let us know when the marble ...uh... makes an appearance?

starlite


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

ok, i'm gonna just sit on this and wait and see.

thanks! i'll update as appropriate. LOL


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

...Any marbles come out the shute yet? ...still waiting?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

still waiting...got scared yesterday cuz he didnt poop at all, and he usually goes a bunch of times every day. but he went this am, and no marble. i'm gonna take him to a doc, any doc, next week. in the meantime, i've pulled out the bb lil potty to make the hunting a little less messy.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

My mom said my brother ate 3 plastic buttons when he was a toddler. She wouldn't even have known that if she didn't see them in his potty.







Most likely your son will be fine.


----------



## starlite (Nov 7, 2004)

Remember the marble can take a few weeks to 'work its way through' the intestine (we have kilometers of it!!!) so if he is happy and healthy - just keep waiting. Like the paed. poster said - if he is even the slightest bit off color by all means get him to the doctor.

I remember mum freaking out because she found out I was swallowing my chewing gum as a child - she said it would never come out but I'm fine.

How is your little guy doing? Bet he's excited it's nearly christmas!!!

Take care, starlite


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

tonight there was a sequin in the potty. this would make sense b/c the day of The Event he was sort of spitting and scraping his tongue. i assumed it was a marble b/c that was part of the toy he had gotten into. and of course when i asked him what was in his mouth he pointed to the toy. so we'll keep using the BBLP for the next few weeks while i try to find a doc and get the ins. mess sorted out. but i feel better (and seriously freaked out) having seen the sequin.

ps: nope not excited...we don't celebrate xmas or any other winter holiday...but the family has off work and school and we get together and that is exciting for the kids.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

one kid swallowed a 3 inch screw from his sisters crib. All of these things and more have been pooped without a hitch. I wouldn't really worry unless he seriously freaks out on you. Happy huntin in the potty!!!


----------

